# Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe



## Fuechslein2 (18. April 2009)

Das ist schon irgendwie komisch. Nun habe ich die zweite Version und immer noch funktioniert Winzer deluxe nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht. Und die Suche hier auf den Seiten blieb erfolglos, obgleich die EMail-Adresse mich hierher führte. Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit "Winzer deluxe" auskennt? Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.

Ein verzweifelter verhinderter "Winzer" *ggg*

_noxi-edit: "Hiiillffääää!!!!" kann braucht man nicht im Titel_


----------



## Goddess (18. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*

Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du genauere Angaben machen könntest. Welche Version spielst du, welche Probleme treten auf, was hast du versucht um die Probleme zu beheben? Auch ein paar Anagaben über dein System wären recht hilfreich.


----------



## Fuechslein2 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um die Version Winuzer deluxe, wobei sich zwei Zusatzspieler - fragt sich nur welche - auf der CD sein sollen. Die Version ist offensichtlich ab Win 95 zulässig und soll aucvh unter Win 3.x laufen. Mehr ist leider auf der CD nicht zu erkenen.
Ich habe die Version Win XP und soweit läuft das Spiel auch. Probleme gibt es stets NUR bei der Anmeldung des Weines, denn höher als Qualitätswein ist nicht drin. Dies ist bereits die zweite Version von Winzer deluxe, denn die vorhergehende hatte das gleiche Problem. Sämtliche telefonischen Anfragen - auch hier beim Verlag - damals verliefen im Sande.
Funktionen, Grafik, Ausfüjhrung und spielbar ---> keine Probleme
Umsetzung des Spielziels ----> höhere Weinanmeldung als Qualitätswein geht nicht. Egal, mit was ich es versuche: ob nun gereifte, oder überreife Trauben oder beides zusammen, sofortige oder spätere Anmeldung: es wird einfach nicht höher.
Fragwürdig ist zudem: wie soll man Eiswein ernten, wenn im Dezember alles weg ist oder wenn man im Oktober die erste Sorte erntet, warum im Monat darauf alle anderen Sorten plötzlich verschwunden sind.


----------



## Goddess (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*



			
				Fuechslein2 am 18.04.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Probleme gibt es stets NUR bei der Anmeldung des Weines, denn höher als Qualitätswein ist nicht drin. Dies ist bereits die zweite Version von Winzer deluxe, denn die vorhergehende hatte das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Umsetzung des Spielziels ----> höhere Weinanmeldung als Qualitätswein geht nicht. Egal, mit was ich es versuche: ob nun gereifte, oder überreife Trauben oder beides zusammen, sofortige oder spätere Anmeldung: es wird einfach nicht höher.


Erfüllen die Weine denn auch die nötigen Qualitätskriterien? Mir scheint nämlich, dass das  genau das Problem ist, woran es bei dir hier scheitert. 



> Fragwürdig ist zudem: wie soll man Eiswein ernten, wenn im Dezember alles weg ist oder wenn man im Oktober die erste Sorte erntet, warum im Monat darauf alle anderen Sorten plötzlich verschwunden sind.


Das geht, sofern ich mich recht erinnere nur dann, wenn der Dezember besonders streng und frostig ist.


----------



## Fuechslein2 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*

Wo finde ich diese Qualitätskriterien? Beim Eiswein sind mir Deine Einwürfe einleuchtend wegen dem "fehlenden" Frost. Weiß man ja vorher nicht, klaro. Aber hab über Ciao z.B. Einwürfe gefunden betreffs: "Zuerst Federweißer in den ersten zwei, drei Jahren, aber selbst das schlug fehl. 
Auch hier hatte ich sowohl reife wie überreife wie auch gemischte verwendet.


----------



## Goddess (19. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*



			
				Fuechslein2 am 19.04.2009 04:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich diese Qualitätskriterien?


Du findest sie im Handbuch in einer Tabelle. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, ob sich bei deiner Version ebenfalls eines auf der CD befindet, habe ich es sicherheitshalber hochgeladen. *click*



> Beim Eiswein sind mir Deine Einwürfe einleuchtend wegen dem "fehlenden" Frost. Weiß man ja vorher nicht, klaro.


Und ich lag auch, wie sich herausgestellt hat, richtig mit meiner Aussage.



> *Wein lesen*
> Sie können von August bis Dezember die Weinlese durchführen. Normalerweise findet diese
> aber im September und Oktober statt. Im November muß es schon Nachtfröste geben, damit
> die Trauben 'überleben' und gelesen werden können. Im Dezember (Wetter: kalt &
> Nachtfröste) ist das Weinlesen nur möglich, wenn die Trauben in gefrorenem Zustand geerntet werden können; ansonsten verfaulen alle Trauben. Sobald diese Trauben den Öchslewert eines Tafelweines erreicht haben, können Sie aus ihnen einen Eiswein herstellen. Allerdings sind gefroreneTrauben äußerst selten, was an den recht milden Temperaturen hierzulande liegt. Beachten Sie bitte die Mindestwerte für den herzustellenden Wein.





> Aber hab über Ciao z.B. Einwürfe gefunden betreffs: "Zuerst Federweißer in den ersten zwei, drei Jahren, aber selbst das schlug fehl.
> Auch hier hatte ich sowohl reife wie überreife wie auch gemischte verwendet.


Es ist bei diesem Spiel wirklich unerläßlich das Handbuch zu verwenden. Wenn du den Anweisungen darin folgst, die Informationen richtig einsetzt und klug handelst, wirst du dein Ziel schon erreichen. Da bin ich mir jedenfalls absolut sicher.


----------



## Fuechslein2 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*

Na das war mal eine Hilfe der Super-Extra-Klasse. Herzlichen Dank dafür. Von diesem Handbuch erfuhr ich nicht einmal am telefon etwas. Werde es mal spielen und mich wieder melden.


----------



## Fuechslein2 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*

So!!! Und nun weiß ich wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt!
Vergleich mal oben besagtes Handbuch. Da steht einmal ab Prädikatswein: kann erst ab 1.1. des folgenden Jahres angemeldet werden.
Weiter unten folgt aber dann: spätestens nach 7 (!) Monaten - das wäre bei Lese im Oktober dann im Mai - muß der Wein angemeldet sein. Der TOTALE Widerspruch, denn in Flaschen kann man ihn ERST umfüllen, wenn er angemeldet wurde. Und damit ist er zum 1.1. des folgenden Jahres "tot" (= weg), weil er dann LÄNGER als 7 Monate im Faß gewesen wäre.
Also eine völlige Hinrißigkeit, die das Spiel letzztlich unspielbar macht.
Eine Anmeldung danach funktionierte nicht mehr in oben beschriebenem Monat Mai.


----------



## Goddess (26. April 2009)

*AW: Hiiillffääää!!!! Wo bitte gehts hier zu Winzer deluxe*



			
				Fuechslein2 am 21.04.2009 03:04 schrieb:
			
		

> So!!! Und nun weiß ich wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt!
> Vergleich mal oben besagtes Handbuch. Da steht einmal ab Prädikatswein: kann erst ab 1.1. des folgenden Jahres angemeldet werden.
> Weiter unten folgt aber dann: spätestens nach 7 (!) Monaten - das wäre bei Lese im Oktober dann im Mai - muß der Wein angemeldet sein. Der TOTALE Widerspruch, denn in Flaschen kann man ihn ERST umfüllen, wenn er angemeldet wurde. Und damit ist er zum 1.1. des folgenden Jahres "tot" (= weg), weil er dann LÄNGER als 7 Monate im Faß gewesen wäre.
> Also eine völlige Hinrißigkeit, die das Spiel letzztlich unspielbar macht.
> Eine Anmeldung danach funktionierte nicht mehr in oben beschriebenem Monat Mai.


Nachdem ich mir das ganze angesehen habe, denke ich das du aus den Angaben im Handbuch falsche Schlüsse ziehst. 

Alle Weine müßen 1 Monat lang im Faß gelagert werden, bevor sie im Rathaus angemeldet werden können. Maximal dürfen sie 7 Monate im Faß lagern, da sie ansonsten verfallen würden. Tafelwein, Kabinett, Spätlese, Auslese, Beerenauslese und Trockenbeerenauslese *können frühestens* am 01.01 des Folgejahres angemeldet werden.

Um auf dein Beispiel zurückzugreifen ergibt sich nun folgendes. Der Wein wurde im Oktober gelesen, lagerte über 1 Monat im Faß, und kann somit am 01.01 angemeldet werden. Es geht sich also in jedem Fall eine rechtzeitige Anmeldung aus, da alle Bedingungen mit Sicherheit erfüllt sind.


----------

